# Some Photos From Last Fall (4 Pics)



## okiequeenbee (Jul 8, 2008)

WOW - Those are absolutely fantastic. What kind of camera, settings?


----------



## beenovice (Jun 19, 2007)

Fantastic ! I am also interested in camera and lenses you're using !


----------



## acb's (Apr 14, 2007)

Sure appreciate the comments!

In these shots I used a Pentax K20D with a Lester A. Dine 105mm macro lens and a Dine ring/point flash. Used the point flash with homemade diffuser on all.

Arvin


----------

